

WebKit working on QNX via qtwebkit [pic] - icefox
http://arorabrowser.blogspot.com/2009/08/qnx-webkit-and-arora.html

======
iigs
I know you mention it in the post, but goodness gracious the wasted toolbar
space!

Can you trim it down and take a picture of a rendered page? I'm curious how
well it renders stuff that is modern/complex/tricky.

~~~
icefox
Checkout the link to the video it shows some rendered pages scrolling.

Edit: I didn't take the photo, just got it from someone who had the device and
took a minute to try loading it for me.

------
crux
This is definitely the most shallow comment I have made, but: what a deeply
unfortunate application icon.

~~~
callahad
It could be worse. <http://www.geticeweasel.org/>

------
nailer
Always feel sad for QNX - it was (and still is) a very lightweight Unix-like
OS with a sense of actual design, particularly around the package management
tools and graphical interfaces. If they Open Sourced it, it would have been
the next Linux, if they had found a good partner (like Apple after Be wanted
more money) it could have been OS X. Alas, hardly anyone's using it.

------
oomkiller
Webkit is everywhere and it's great! Now if we could just get IE and Firefox
to use WebKit for rendering :), it would be AWESOME!!!

~~~
there
and then when a vulnerability is found in webkit, it will affect everyone at
once. awesome!!!

~~~
nailer
So should we come up with our own openssl libraries while we're at it?

Not saying I disagree or agree with you, but it's more complicated than
'diverse = good'.

